# Come and let loose your thoughts



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey all, I joined this forum a few weeks ago after purchasing a De'Longhi Eletta ECAM 44.660.B Bean to Cup. After a few weeks I've decided it isn't for me due to average taste in coffee and actually not very hot coffee. Also with reading a lot on this forum I'm going for the more manual option so..... I have a budget of around £500 for a coffee machine and grinder. I've read around the classic and i'm not a big fan of the looks (I know it's not all about the looks) and I think you need to like the look of the machine you are wanting to use. Basically I'm a huge fan of flat whites and want to really focus on getting a lovely flat white therefore this is the priority in coffee. I would just like (like many newbies) recommendations for machines and grinders. I've read the 'what can i get for my budget' which has been really helpful but I would love to hear more from members experiences and recommendations - especially from fellow newbies who maybe made a mistake in their first purchase and therefore have a few 'what not to dos'.

Thanks all


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi Sirmol,

I came across your post and now following with interest. I'm yet to sink some money into a machine for decent flat whites but i've found the Gaggia Classic to be quite highly rated, particularly with the milk wand upgrade and PID.

Best of luck with the search !


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Sirmol,

+1 on following your thread! I am in the exact same situation except that I have not yet purchased a delonghi due toreading this forum! I also love flat whites and want a machine focussed ondelivering the greatest flat white of all time

e


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Flat white seems very popular


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Sticking my neck out here...

Save some more and buy a used dual boiler machine with an E61 grouphead.

It will be easier to work with and will have proper steam pressure. It will stave off upgradeitis better than a basic machine.

Go big or go home!


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Obnic said:


> Sticking my neck out here...
> 
> Save some more and buy a used dual boiler machine with an E61 grouphead.
> 
> ...


What do do you mean by grouphead? Sorry new to this!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Sirmol said:


> What do do you mean by grouphead? Sorry new to this!


This bit:










The E61 is a solid lump of brass with hot water flowing around it so it does quite a good job of stabilising temperature once you let it warm up properly. It's widely used, proven, and quite simple to maintain yourself. It's also a proper commercial group so it feels like a 'real' espresso machine when you use it.

Dual boiler means that the machine has both a boiler for extracting coffee and a second steam boiler for foaming milk. This means (a) no need to flush the group to temperature surf (like you do with a heat exchanger machine) and (b) no waiting for steam after you pulled your shot like you have to with something like a Gaggia Classic.

They're easy to live with, especially if they have a PID controlling brew temperature.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks obnic


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks obnic


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi Sirmol,

I've been in a similar position with a pretty similar budget too. I've gone for a new Rancilio Silvia (£425) and a secondhand Mazzer Super Jolly (£125). The results are really good - I'm also into flat whites although now the espresso is getting consistently good I'm also having those quite a lot too.

Let me know if you want any more info, happy to help if I can.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheers Chevy, I decided on a half way house approach - I went for the barista express as I found it for £369. Arrived today and very happy with it. Gives me the chance to work on my craft


----------



## Ysabelle (Mar 13, 2019)

I as well was debating on whether to purchase the De'Longhi Magnifica or a more manual machine. I decided on the the Barista Express last month. Great machine. Finally had the chance to step into a Barista's shoes. Makes a great flat white


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes ditto - I've had my BE for a few weeks now and I'm so pleased I went this route.


----------

